# sub/placement direction in hatch



## heydude348 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am going with 2 JL 10W7 in a sealed enclosure. In the hatch of a 2000 Integra. Will be fabricating a fiberglass enclosure. Something firing say at about a 35-45 degree inward.Question is, at what direction(front/back/inward) would give the best sound from the sub. I've heard toward the back and let the sound "bounce' off the back. Fire upward off the hatch,etc. Any ideas and/or pics would be great.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

After extensive research I have learned that the Bass will not "bounce" off of anything. Bass is a different wave compared to regular sound, where sound bounces off of walls, windows, etc. Bass will "go through" it with little resistance. I drive a hatchback as well, 2004 mitsubishi eclipse, I am also building a custom MDF/Fiberglass enclosure for my trunk, I am reverse mounting the subs, with magnets out facing the front. Have no fear, no special positioning will yield any distinctive audible results


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

djbreal87 said:


> After extensive research I have learned that the Bass will not "bounce" off of anything. Bass is a different wave compared to regular sound, where sound bounces off of walls, windows, etc. Bass will "go through" it with little resistance. I drive a hatchback as well, 2004 mitsubishi eclipse, I am also building a custom MDF/Fiberglass enclosure for my trunk, I am reverse mounting the subs, with magnets out facing the front. Have no fear, no special positioning will yield any distinctive audible results


I respectfully disagree, I have owned a few hatchbacks plus installed a few systems in other hatchbacks.

Firing the subs facing to the rear will give more bass. Firing them forward gives less bass.

Firing them up sometimes sounds good but often gives more trunk rattle. Firing them into the rear corner often sounds the best but takes up the most room.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

Alright, well after further looking into it, I was wrong, and I am sorry. Found this article thats fairly straight forward, and talks about placement in a hatchback. Check it out.

Car Audio Cabin Gain Transfer Function


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sub up and port back was best in my friends versa.


----------

